# Generic Rhinestone Software?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Is there such a thing? Except for CorelDraw, is there any software that is not tied to a hardware component like a plotter/cutter?

I have figured out how to plot lines in CorelDraw but not fills. Is this possible and is there a tutorial anywhere?

Would I save any money setting up rhinestone settings for my designs and have someone online, produce the transfer or would I be better off just sending them the original design and let them do it? Some have fees and some have large minimum orders.

Does anyone have any experience with companies that do this and are you happy with the resulting transfers?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are your options

1. Send your design file to people whom make Rhinestone transfers, and let them make the transfer and provide the stones and supplies , you pay the price, they give you the product to heat press on.

2.You Have a Template made and purchase your stones and hot fix tape, and make your own transfers from your design

3.buy softwear learn to use it, and cut your own templates 

4. Send your design in, and have a downloadable Rhinestone file made , if you have a cutter , that cuts 250 force, you can then cut your own template, you dont need software then to do it, but you will need template material, hot fix tape , and stones.

MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Luid made some great tutorials for Corel draw that can be found here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html. There are several there that can teach you how to make your designs right in corel draw. 

There is also a software that is similar to the ACS and Rdesign software, its called signlab 8 from cadlink that can be found here https://www.cadlink.com/store/home.php. This one does not have the hatch fill option I dont think but its super easy to create simulated fills. Sandy M has some great tutorials that show how easy it can be done. I will post a link to her tutorials for you, just look at the rhinestone ones http://www.iloveknk.com/FreeVideos/. Her tutorials are great for showing how it can be done. The signlab 8 software has drivers for most cutters, just make sure your cutter has 250 force or more.

Hope this helps


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been absent for a time but still monitor what is posted. There is a software package for creating rhinestone templates and doing vinyl cutting and IS NOT tied to any particular machine. 

Luis has done a great job with his tutorials with Corel, but I find using SmartCutPro2 is miles ahead. You do not have to use Digital Arts Stone stencil to take advantage of the latest SmartCutPro2. In the most recent release they have added drivers for most vinyl cutters and what was interesting to me is they have added drivers for engraving machines...both laser and the Roland rotary engraver..For me this was interesting since I own a Roland EGX350. I have just been too busy to take advantage of this but hope to do so in the future. I will post results if there are other Roland owners here.

I know the other rhinestone systems have users and post here, but I am not aware of any other program that is not tied to specific models of cutters/engravers.

If there is please post so I can get my foot out of my mouth!..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would like to add my experiences with Corel patterns.
I have found that producing patterns in CorelDRAW is a bit of a draw-back because you cannot force the circles to anchor on the intersection points. Corel only allows for one distance between circles. The correct technique would be to anchor stones on the intersection points and vary the spacing between each line segment. Unless, someone knows something I don’t, you are going to have to do a ton of manual editing in CorelDRAW using the blend along path technique. Fills are a nightmare. 


Perhaps I should add that I have and use DAS system and also own the Roland R-Wear program. I have played with other system demos but have not purchased or actually used the other systems that are out there. I know the other rhinestone systems have users and post here, and correct any mis-statements I have made.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I am a full time graphic designer in an industry not related to tshirts and rhinestone decorating. I use Freehand, which is no longer available, and Illustrator. 

I create a brush in Freehand with the proper sized dot and spacing between dots. I can create dots of any size and color. I use the brush and create lines within a vector graphic. The dots run along the line, evenly spaced and keeping the round shape automatically. I import the graphic into Illustrator and tweak overlapped dots. Illustrator sees the dots as individual dots and not lines like in Freehand. I then send the file to a sign shop and they cut my templates. 

It may be a long work-around but I already had the software and the sign company charged me $17 for three one color templates last week. I then use the 3 templates to make a 3-color rhinestone design. It would take me a long time to pay for a cutter myself at those prices. Since I am not doing this full time buying a cutter at this point isn't an option.

I tried using Corel but for some reason my dots would distort around corners. I didn't have that problem in Freehand.

Since these are all standard vector programs they are not tied to any specific cutter.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

does smartcut by itself have the rhinestone stuff built into it? i thought it was the plugin for smartcut that you purchase when you purchase the rhinestonesystem



charles95405 said:


> I have been absent for a time but still monitor what is posted. There is a software package for creating rhinestone templates and doing vinyl cutting and IS NOT tied to any particular machine.
> 
> Luis has done a great job with his tutorials with Corel, but I find using SmartCutPro2 is miles ahead. You do not have to use Digital Arts Stone stencil to take advantage of the latest SmartCutPro2.
> 
> If there is please post so I can get my foot out of my mouth!..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you need the upgrade to SmartCutPro 2...that has the placement option under tools. The original SmartCut Pro does not have that option


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i understand that, i didnt think they sold it outside of the rhinestone system. 



charles95405 said:


> you need the upgrade to SmartCutPro 2...that has the placement option under tools. The original SmartCut Pro does not have that option


----------

